# How far & how fast will it go?



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello there,

I have nearly finished my electric bike project; A 2006 Suzuki GZ250, I have fitted an Alltrax 7245 controller, a D&D 10HP (40HP Max) motor, and 6 x 33Ah Gel cells @ 12V each. (2.3kwh storage)

It's drive ratio is 4.4:1. Wheel circumference of 1.91m (I am aiming around for 120kph top speed)

The controller can deliver +50% of the battery pack voltage to the motor so I'm hoping that's enough for the top speed.

I'm guessing the whole thing will weigh around 180kg + 90kg monkey.

I've had a look at some of the EV calc spreadsheets... Too complex for me... Is there a simpler one or can someone please enlighten me?

How far & how fast will it go?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm guessing about an 18 mile (30km) range at 100Wh/mile (+ or - 20%) to 80% DoD and a top speed pretty close to your goal. I'm aiming at 100km/h with my 72V 300A pancake motor.


----------



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I was hoping for around 20km @ 50% dod. should be close...


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like a cool project, got any pictures that you can share?


----------



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

Finally got some pics of it.

The copper isn't properly polished yet and also uninsulated. I'll probably use an epoxy resin to insulate it.

The motor doesn't have it's copper bits yet. I have not made an engine mount either... I am still saving for a MIG welder.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

cool looking bike, should try and join the hog club  Imagine the flak..

Hows the Morris Ute coming on?


----------



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, a wee range problem though as far as touring goes.

The ute is still needing restore work for now... gotta get it running and paperwork sorted.


----------

